# Changing job



## abiq99 (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone . 

I'm a work visa holder . And currently i'm granted 3 years to work in a hotel in Auckland . And it is my 1st year working in the hotel . My question is if i'm going to change job / employer during the 2nd year , am i able to just move like that and report or i should get a new work visa ?

Any answer will be much appreciated . Thanks


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Our residency visa said to work for the same employer for three months. I sm sure you can swap and change employers without getting a new visa.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abiq99 said:


> Hi everyone .
> 
> I'm a work visa holder . And currently i'm granted 3 years to work in a hotel in Auckland . And it is my 1st year working in the hotel . My question is if i'm going to change job / employer during the 2nd year , am i able to just move like that and report or i should get a new work visa ?
> 
> Any answer will be much appreciated . Thanks


Hi,
If your on a temp work visa, you MUST inform Immigration before you consider any change in your employment status as it all forms the conditions of your visa.
Immigration have to reconsider whether it is appropriate that you are still eligible and still meet the criteria with the changes. If you do they will reissue your visa with different conditions.
Changing any part of your employment with or without telling Immigration is a breach of your visa conditions and could be detrimental to your stay here.
My advice -:
Inform Immigration of possible changes first then wait for them to report back before you do anything.


----------

